# Thank You All



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Having to make that horrible decision is something we have all had to do. It is never easy. What does help is the love and support you can get from fellow golden lovers here on the forum. We understand the heartbreak, we understand the emptiness, we understand like no one else the hole that will be in your heart. BUT, some day you will smile when you think of your boy rather than cry and you have to know that he will always be with you because you will continue to remember the wonderful love he gave you. Your Rudy is such a handsome boy who has given you many years of love.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rudy is a very handsome boy. I am sorry you are facing this difficult time. I've been through it several times and it never gets any easier. As much as I hate this part of having a Golden, I have decided the years of love and companionshiop make it worth enduring. I believe we will see them again. Hugs to you and Rudy.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry you have such a difficult decision ahead. It’s impossibly hard to have to say goodbye. That’s a beautiful photo of Rudy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am really sorry you are faced with making this decision, I've been through it far too many times and it's the most difficult thing I've ever had to do. 

One thing that helped me somewhat when I was faced with making this decision, the thought of being without one of my guys literally broke my heart, but seeing them suffer was far greater. We are fortunate to be able to give our companions the ultimate gift of love by setting them free of their pain. 

Rudy is beautiful, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you're having to go through this, it is just so painful. I am happy for you that you have been able to arrive at some acceptance so that you can do your best to make the most of your remaining time with Rudy, a lot of snuggling, a burger and some icecream, some time outdoors. Hold your good memories tight. This forum will see you through.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your handsome Rudy's troubles. Shower him with extra love and kisses. Such a very difficult time.

Sending prayers for strength for all of you.


----------

